
256 TFlops on a Single 7nm Chip: Huawei Ascend 910 Unveiled - byronyi
https://mybroadband.co.za/news/technology/279227-huawei-ascend-910-ai-chip-unveiled-the-greatest-computing-density-on-a-single-chip.html
======
byronyi
Unlike TPU that is only made available through Google Cloud Platform, Ascend
910 will be available on market in 2019 Q2, in form of PCIe line cards and OEM
servers.

